# Need Help With Tire Covers



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry if this has been covered elswhere butI cant find it in a search. I want to buy tire covers for My 5th wheel. I once saw an ad in Trailer life for some that just slipped over the wheel so you didnt have to crawl around and hook bungie cords (I have bad knees and back and would rather avoid this) Does anyone know where I can find them and has anyone used them. If you have used them were you satisfied with thiem? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here are some of the spring loaded ones. They say they snap on.

http://www.hwaccessories.com/Covercraft/CC-TireSavers.htm

I have tire covers and I have never had one fly off at the house. The ones on the door side have wheel chocks to help keep them on but the other side just slip over and I have never had them blow off and I dont use a bungee to hold them on. Maybe Im lucky or its not windy on that side of the camper, I really dont know.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Here are some of the spring loaded ones. They say they snap on.
> 
> http://www.hwaccessories.com/Covercraft/CC-TireSavers.htm
> 
> I have tire covers and I have never had one fly off at the house. The ones on the door side have wheel chocks to help keep them on but the other side just slip over and I have never had them blow off and I dont use a bungee to hold them on. Maybe Im lucky or its not windy on that side of the camper, I really dont know.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks those were the ones i remembered seeing


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I ordered from HW accessories. They charged my credit card and nothing happened for six weeks. They would not return multiple emails and the automated phone never produced any return calls. I finally had Visa investigate and Visacancelled payment and refunded me. I would rather have had the tire covers than a refund but this company seems less than dependable.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What size tires?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Got mine from camping world. No bungies adn they are on all winter. Will loook up later and add link. but you could search camoing world. Like $25 maybe.

Jim


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Got mine from camping world. No bungies adn they are on all winter. Will loook up later and add link. but you could search camoing world. Like $25 maybe.
> 
> Jim


 Thanks I had previously looked at camping world but from the description I was unable to tell how the tire covers were set up. i.e. whether you had to crawl under and do bungies thanks again-Bill


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine did not last very long ! Oh, are you supposed to remove them before going on the road ?


----------

